# Gaggia Classic - New solenoid required?



## 10megaton (Feb 16, 2018)

I've got a Gaggia Classic 2010 with a recurring issue where the water does not come out of the group head (with the porta filter removed)


The machine only get light use (5 coffees per week on average) has been regularly descaled & backflushed

We use soft water with the machine so scale shouldn't be much of an issue anyway.

Over the past few months I get a recurring problem where no water comes out of the group.

Each time I've removed & cleaned the solenoid valve (which normally looks pretty clean anyway), reassembled and it works for a few weeks but the same thing happens again.

When the problem occurs I get good flow from the steam wand so I think the pump is fine. In fact if I open the steam valve after trying the group I get a good spurt of water flying out indicating if anything that the pressure is too high.

The the problem occurs there is a small amount of water coming back into the tank via the OPV, not masses just a bit of a slow dribble.

I've noticed a small amount of water appears to be coming from inside the machine dripping from near where the steam wand emerges.

The last time I had the solenoid out, after cleaning it I lubricated with a bit of food-safe silicon grease, this hasn't helped.

I can hear the solenoid clicking.

When I flick the pump switch off no water comes out of the backflush pipe into the drip tray.


My gut feel is the issue is with the solenoid though I'm not sure why as I can't see anything obviously wrong with it. Is it a known point of failure? Ideally I'd rather not spend £30 on replacing something that is not faulty.

Cheers,

AG


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Might be the solenoid continuing to get blocked with scale, sometime when descaling it causes this problem which can take quite a few attempts to get the solenoid clear, never heard of putting grease on it, not sure if this would help at all. Where are you based?


----------



## 10megaton (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the reply - just outside London


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

More than likely got a spare working solenoid. PM me if you need.


----------



## maxwell (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi,

I just came onto the site to source information on exactly the same fault. I have all the symptoms you describe, slight leak near the wand, no water from the group head, good pressure when I open the wand whilst still switched to pump through the head.

I've tried back flushing with Puly Caff powder - I haven't specifically descaled ( do you just use a kettle descaler ).

did you resolve the issue ?

where would you buy the solenoid if that is indeed the issue ?

cheers

Max


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The small solenoid is prone to failure. Upgrading to large one is not cheap but very worth it in the long run


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Are the big one and the small one compatible plug and play? Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> Are the big one and the small one compatible plug and play? Thanks


Yep. The mounts on the boiler didn't change, just the size of the solenoid.

Since you have a 97 classic you'll have the larger solenoid anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

maxwell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came onto the site to source information on exactly the same fault. I have all the symptoms you describe, slight leak near the wand, no water from the group head, good pressure when I open the wand whilst still switched to pump through the head.
> 
> ...


Apologies if you already have an answer or if it's obvious but you'd contact Mark, above. Changing the solenoid is fairly straightforward (and satisfying) and you might have found the guide to doing this on the Forum.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I have a large solenoid in my drawer here with me at work - can post out if necessary!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

L&R said:


> Are the big one and the small one compatible plug and play? Thanks


Yes but must be same fitting.


----------



## 10megaton (Feb 16, 2018)

Apologies, as the original poster I intended to update this thread but got sidetracked.

I checked the solenoid and it seemed to be working ok, but it got blocked a few more times and each time it was tiny bits of scale that were the culprit. I then descaled with a stronger solution of citric acid than I usually use (30ml per litre rather than the usual 5ml per litre) hoping this would dissolve the scale rather than it flaking off.

So far this seems to have resolved the issue. Many thanks for the help and offers of solenoids.


----------



## Big Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

I think my Classic needs a new solenoid after it stopped pulling shots.. I've read up a bit about it and seems like a new solenoid will be my first port of call.

I took the current solenoid out of my machine and gave it a clean but no joy.. it also seems like it has sort of seized up or something and I was absolutely unable to loosen the nut at the base of the cylindrical part.. I've attached some photos- it doesn't look like any of the solenoid valves I've seen in other peoples pictures/videos etc

question - where is the best place to purchase a new solenoid valve?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The large nut is tight (3/4" or 19 mm ) put S/V body in vice OR screw it to a piece of wood to give you purchase. Take apart carefully and clean the components, check the small rubber seal for damage. As the ports are very tiny it only requires a tiny/ minute particle to block the valve.

If there are bits of scale floating about in the boiler / system you may have to do it more than once.

If you need a new valve cMark Gaggiamanualserve on the Forum


----------



## Big Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Cheers.. I'll try screwing it to something and having another bash.. In my mind I think this solenoid valve is dead to me though!

I emailed gaggia manual service but didn't get a reply - I'll give it another go in case there was an issue with my email..


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

That's the same as the solenoid on mine. The two parts can become a little bit fused together over the years... if it won't move, try soaking the whole thing in a solution of citric acid for 30 mins or so to see if that helps shift some crud.

A spanner on the nut and grips/pliers on the bottom body countering each other should allow it to come apart fairly easily.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Better to remove all seals before putting it in citric acid solution.


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

Inspector said:


> Better to remove all seals before putting it in citric acid solution.


Very good point, I meant to mention that as the O rings are easy to pop out.


----------



## Big Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

I've just fitted a new solenoid and the machine is up and running again!

I was still unable to fully dissemble the original solenoid - instead of loosening It just started cutting into the metal and making a mess of it when I was putting more force into it.. ANYWAY i'm going to put that in the trash bin of my mind and forget about it over a couple of espressi.

And now, having experienced some success in this arena, I am going to keenly await for the next post from a newcomer regarding a solenoid issue and jump right on it!


----------

